# Moving a thread



## Munch (Aug 24, 2012)

So, I mistakenly put my new-ish thread Harbinger Multiscale 8-String Build for Nekrogoblikon in the marketplace section instead of the Lutherie section and I can't figure out how to move it over there, or if that's even possible. Does a moderator have to do it? Should I just repost everything in a new thread? Thanks in advance for any help, and sorry I'm a doofus.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 24, 2012)

Report your post and ask the mods to move it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 24, 2012)

As a builder, you're obligated to post builds in the Dealer section.


----------



## Munch (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll go do that. And yeah, I actually do have a couple extra builds I need to sell...I should get on that.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 25, 2012)

I am a bit curious about that Max. Is the rule basically that if you're building a guitar to sell then you post it in the dealer section but if it's for yourself then it goes in luthiery?


----------



## Munch (Sep 6, 2012)

Whoa, Max, I'm sorry, I took your reply as more of a "you should post stuff you might sell in the dealer section just because it's a good idea" rather than a rule. I just looked it up and realized I misinterpreted that. Sorry again.

Just for clarification though, am I only allowed to post in the lutherie section if the instrument is never intended to to be sold, and also isn't a commissioned work that's sold from the beginning? Like, just builds I do for myself?

What if I want to share a method or process I used during the build? Can I post in the lutherie section and just make no mention of the sale? I definitely want to comply with all rules and standards because this site is amazing and was an important part of me starting to build in the first place, so it's very dear to me. Plus I don't want to be a jerk.

Thanks for everything!


----------

